# 'Abandoned Village', Leeds.



## inveigh (May 7, 2009)

Now I imagine that most of you know about this, well I am planning a trip soon. I was just wondering if any of you have been recently. I have seen how trashed it is now , but my curiosity is getting the better of me and I am desperate for one look before it is gone for good. 

If you have details you can PM me, if not I will go ahead anyway and see what I can find!


----------

